# Stainless Steel



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

I wonder if there are any issues to using stainless steel wire for holding down driftwood or securing airline tubing. I'm worried that if it has a coating, it could leach into the tank. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Largesse said:


> I wonder if there are any issues to using stainless steel wire for holding down driftwood or securing airline tubing. I'm worried that if it has a coating, it could leach into the tank.
> 
> Thoughts?


The steel itself could react with various elements in the water, rust is also an issue... As well as the fact that its totally unecessary.

I use RED WOLF high test fishing line. Dirt cheap and easy to work with. Good for securing like 20lbs of stuff. Not that you'd want to 'secure' much more than that.

Floaty driftwood can easily be held down this way.

For more grip, use nylon zip ties. get them at a computer store.

You should just get the driftwood that doesn't float in the first place 

Mopani and malaysian woods dont float


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I use the fishing line ^^

I wouldnt bother with the metal...


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Kool*

Thanks for that info. 

But I was given a little different advice:



> "Stainless steel shouldn't have any coating applied to it. The chrmomium in Stainless steel reacts with oxygen to form oxides and these constitute stainless steels own molecularly thin "coating" that impedes oxidation of the material below the surface, which is why you can scratch stainless steel, revealing to the open air some of the material that was below the surface before you scratched it and it maintains its qualities. The self-protecting formation of the "coating" is the surface of the steel alloy itself and the molecules do not readily separate the others.
> 
> Otoh, there are numerous types and grades of stainless steel, the more resistant it is to oxidation and corrosion, the higher the price.
> 
> ...


By the way Pablo, any recommendations as to where I can get the driftwood you mention. I have 2 pieces at home I got from Big Als but there are severe leaching problems, they bleed into the water. After a million(a lot, not a million) water changes, it still clouds the water.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Mopani (smooth and heavy) never ever stops leaching. you want Malaysian drift wood. Leaches in a week in hot water.
*
Re biotopes, the SF bay biotope would probably include noticable amounts of stainless and other steels, aluminum cans, old tires, etc. I believe Erik Olson once proposed such a biotopical aquascape.*

Now, just right there, this guy absolutely discredits himself. The amount of volatile organic compounds vulcanised rubber would release are rediculous.

Notice the smell tires have? That's volatile compounds.

I have read many articles which suggest that only the highest grades of steel are recommended for aquariums, and even then, not very strongly.

Additionally it is an unnatural material and an unnaturally reflective, smooth, and bizzare surface for the fish. They are unlikely to recognize it as habitable. That's not even considering the risk of scratches from sharp edges.

Its just not safe. Don't do it.

Don't become one of these people that set their tanks up with driveway gravel and plastic and glass vases and plastic scuba men. Tanks are done a certain way because they look good and the fish prefer it. You should always aim for something that loosely approximates the fish's natural habitat- which does not include popcans and steel and tires


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If one is to use stainless steel, 316 is the grade to look for. It's widely used in the food and surgical applications.

For simple tie downs, ease of acquiaition and cost/ft, fishing line and zip-ties are part of the "tools of the trade".

JM2C


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well there's your absolute answer then  316 grade.
Wtac is a chemist so you can definitely rely on his advice. I'd have sailed down the magic brown river about eight times myself with out it


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

Pablo and Wilson, thanks for that info. Quite an eye-opener!


----------

